# 10,000 Bc (2008)



## Susie Bould (Jan 28, 2008)

*10,000 Bc Release Info*

HEy Folks 

just thought i would pop 10,000BC release info up for you cos i thought you may be interested in the genre of movie ... 

From director Roland Emmerich comes a sweeping odyssey into a mythical age of prophesies and gods, when spirits rule the land and mighty mammoths shake the earth. 
In a remote mountain tribe, the young hunter, D’Leh (Steven Strait), has found his heart’s passion – the beautiful Evolet (Camilla Belle).  When a band of mysterious warlords raid his village and kidnap Evolet, D’Leh is forced to lead a small group of hunters to pursue the warlords to the end of the world to save her. 
Driven by destiny, the unlikely band of warriors must battle saber-tooth tigers and prehistoric predators and, at their heroic journey’s end, they uncover a Lost Civilization. Their ultimate fate lies in an empire beyond imagination, where great pyramids reach into the skies. Here they will take their stand against a powerful god who has brutally enslaved their people.


Warner Bros. Pictures presents, in association with Legendary Pictures, a Centropolis Production of a Roland Emmerich film: “10,000 BC,” starring Steven Strait, Camilla Belle and Cliff Curtis.  
Directed by Roland Emmerich, from a screenplay written by Roland Emmerich and Harald Kloser, the film is produced by Michael Wimer, Roland Emmerich and Mark Gordon.  Harald Kloser, Sarah Bradshaw, Tom Karnowski, Thomas Tull and William Fay are the executive producers.  The creative team includes director of photography Ueli Steiger, production designer Jean-Vincent Puzos, editor Alexander Berner and costume designers Odile Dicks-Mireaux and Renee April.  Music is by Harald Kloser and Thomas Wander.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 Bc Release Info*

Kinda reminds me of Apocalypto (which I didn't like).

I still say this movie would be a lot more fun with dinosaurs.  Wooly mammoths and sabre-tooth tigers are kinda neat, but they really aren't all that exotic.  Substitute in buffalo, bears and wolves instead and it's just another (Native American) Indian flick.  Still worth a look though.


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 Bc Release Info*

Looking forward to it!


----------



## judge_mel (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 Bc Release Info*

I saw the trailer on TV recently, and it looks like they've updated the old One Million BC formula (see 1940's one with Victor Mature and the 1960's with Rachel Welch - for good if cheesy fun) combined it with The Scorpion King.

It looks like fun, but may very well take itself far to seriously like the first two films.


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: 10,000 Bc Release Info*

Every time I see the preview, I think it's referring to something else (like another apocalyptic movie).  But, now knowing what is it about, I probably won't see it.  I just have a feeling that there won't be a strong plot.  We shall see.


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2008)

My son has seen all the hype around this and asked if I'd take him sometime.

There is a lot of hype: "From the makers of Independence Day and The Day After Tomorrow" shout the posters.

To me, it looks like a remake of the Raquel Welsh film, but without the Dinosaurs. I can't see that it can be very good. That would be like 'War of the Worlds' without aliens. Am I wrong? Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 11, 2008)

I have not seen it, but I am also not all that interested in it. I think the hype has had the opposite affect on me. I'm afraid I will just be let down because of it.


----------



## Lucien21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Unfortunatly the reviews if the film are dreadful.

Total Film - 10,000 BC
10,000 B.C. (2008): Reviews


----------



## Dave (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it might be difficult to ever make Cavemen interesting i.e. 'Quest For Fire'.

I just read that review though, and it sounds like a prequel to 'Stargate'. Is that the intention at all?


> At their heroic journey's end, they uncover a lost civilization and learn their ultimate fate lies in an empire beyond imagination, where great pyramids reach into the skies. Here they will take their stand against a tyrannical god who has brutally enslaved their own. And it is here that D'Leh finally comes to understand that he has been called to save not only Evolet but all of civilization.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 11, 2008)

I stopped paying for movies like this in the 90's......


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 11, 2008)

Well the men in my family all want to go and see it and yet I to have not even the slightest interest in it.  I have seen a couple of previews and if anything it makes me less inclinded to watch it.  Maybe its a guy thing!


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 12, 2008)

Dave said:


> I think it might be difficult to ever make Cavemen interesting i.e. 'Quest For Fire'.


 
Hey, you have to admit that Ron Perlman is the quintessential caveman in "Quest for Fire". Right down to the saggital crest and pronounced supra-orbital torus. But that's the end of the good part.

Jim


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 12, 2008)

I was going to say I hadn't even heard of it and maybe that that was an Aussie thing but Tanga had to ruin that.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Mar 13, 2008)

The only thing old about this movie is how the plot gets after about the 10-minute mark or so.  I seriously don't know what the creators were trying to do with this one.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally posted by Maj.......



> I was going to say I hadn't even heard of it and maybe that that was an Aussie thing but Tanga had to ruin that


 
Sorry Maj around here thats all the males have been speaking about.

"Oooooo 10,000 BC cant wait, have to see that one" and I am like "What sounds boring"


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 13, 2008)

The movie show on ABC TV really bagged it last night.

Sad it got sillier and sillier (wrt plot) as the story went on and the acting was pretty sad.

Think I'll wait for DVD on this one....


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 13, 2008)

A male colleague was all enthused about this film until I told him _both_ Margaret and David bagged it on the movie show (ABC TV)...not a good sign, he admits. Unless I hear otherwise i'll be avoiding it.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be avoiding it because of what those two said. Usually if one of them likes it it can be a good film.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 16, 2008)

Went to see it yesterday. The plot is largely that of Apocalypto but with a different set of pyramids. Good points: some impressive visuals (ignoring any historical accuracy), reasonably pacing, and some impressive "casts of thousands" (if they weren't just digital). Some of the CGI was pretty good. Bad: the dialogue was questionable, the plot simplistic for a modern film, characterisation cliched and even the CGI was "off" in places. Example, a sabre-tooth interacts in the middle of a village with the hero: but its paws don't quite move "on" the surface: very basic error; it's general appearance is okay (though doesn't seem the "extraordinary" that I've seen Emmerich claiming).


----------



## Pyan (Mar 16, 2008)

What's your overall opinion then, Pteppic? Yeah or Nay?


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe 4/10. I score on entertainment and keeping the real world at bay for a couple of hours, probably more than than acting or whatever critics do. But if it's obviously a bit wooden then the score has to drop.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw it and give it about 2/10 at best so basically if you enjoyed troy then you will love this movie otherwise the bad plot and poor characters (Even the bad guys seemed sorta average) will definitely ruin it for you


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, and maybe deduct a point for the getting the age of the pyramids wrong by 50% and having woolly mammoths working in Egypt?


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 22, 2008)

PTeppic said:


> Oh, and maybe deduct a point for the getting the age of the pyramids wrong by 50% and having woolly mammoths working in Egypt?


 
No kidding. It tops the list of the 10 most historically inaccurate movies:

Yahoo! Movies Presents: The 10 Most Historically Inaccurate Movies

Interestingly, I noticed that Mel Gibson was involved in 3 out of the 10. 

Jim


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it was a bit unfair to include *2001* (which was speculative fiction) in a list of films that pretended to be based on history. (And where was U-571?)


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 22, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> I think it was a bit unfair to include *2001* (which was speculative fiction) in a list of films that pretended to be based on history. (And where was U-571?)


 
I felt the same about that. Dissing A.C. Clarke right now isn't cool anyway.

And where are all the old chestnuts, e.g., *Gunga Din*, *The Charge of the Light Brigade* and *They Died with Their Boots On*? See: They Died with Their Boots On (1941) - Goofs


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 22, 2008)

And many, many others.

They'd probably be better looking to see if there were 10 films that were historically accurate. (I'm not sure there are that many.)


----------



## spaceseed (Mar 25, 2008)

1/10 - I have had root canals that were less painful than sitting through that movie!


----------

